# 2010 x6 xdrive50i 4.4l bad engine or turbo or valve stem seal



## Aaron77r (Jun 4, 2021)

My truck Is smoking has a rough idle misfires dirty spark plugs and oil in the turbos. Help it only has 82000 miles just purchased and I feel like I've been scammed


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Change your plugs and coils, have a compression test and timing chain test done. IF the engine actually passes these tests let it idle for 10 minutes and mash the gas. If it blows a cloud your valve seals are gone.


----------

